# 08 Burton Product Review



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

08 Triads
08 Feelgood ES 155
08 Custom x 156
08 Stria
08 Malolo 149
07 O-Matic Tara Dakides
08 Rome Madison

Height: 5'3"-ish
Weight: 120 lbs
Stance: Regular
Width: 21"
Angles: +15, -15
Forward lean: 2 notches on the front, none on the back
Boot make/model: 07 Salomon Optima
Conditions: Bluebird day with very minimal amount of ice. 

First off, this review is unbiased as I can make it. I have almost no experience with how these products are supposed to ride. All the aforementioned boards are set up with the Triads at 21" and angled at 15,-15.

Triads
Not too shabby for a guys binding. I found that when playing with the highback in my hands it was super super mushy, but as soon as you get these bindings dialed in, the torsional/lateral flex is pretty good. I found that the ankle straps did create some pressure points on my feet, and no amount of adjusting would make them go away. Likewise with the toe strap, having a strict toe cap was mediocre, as the toe strap did not really sit well with my boots.

Response wise, it was fantastic. The bindings did exactly what I wanted, when I wanted it and there was no hesitation what so ever and no need to muscle them into responding.


Feelgood Es
LOVE LOVE LOVE the board. The response is absolutely wicked. The edge to edge feel was awsome and the pop was wicked. For a 156, the board did not feel slow at all. If anything, it was the complete opposite. At speed, there was absolutely NO chatter what-so-ever. Just dorking around, it was really fun as well. The tip and tail are surprisingly soft enough to get a pretty good ollie out of it, without really trying. 


Custom X
It's a fun stiff board, but felt sluggish edge to edge and was surprisingly not all that fast at all. The board was a bit of a dissapointment in that aspect. Flex was, it was ok. I don't really have much to say about this board, as I took it out for shits and giggles and nothing more. 

Malolo
The ride was...different. The tail was much stiffer than the nose and having a tapered shape did not really work well for riding groomers. Lengthwise, it felt great, but the board just did not cut through the groomers all that well. It had a great maneuverability and it was quite easy to weave in and out of the other riders on the hill though. IMO, if you want an awsome tree riding board, this is probably the one for you. If you're riding groomers alot, look at other boards. 

Stria EST
This review will definately not be fair, nor comprehensive because I am NOT a freestyler...at all. The EST system just didn't feel all that great. Between the actual end of the board, and where the end of the grooves were, the pop was wicked. It was wicked fun popping ollies and pressing it between those two points, other wise, the entire line of grooves itself felt like one giant dead spot. I also noticed that the spoon shaped nose really did not do anything other than make the board look different. If I do remember this correctly, the spoon nose is supposed to help you lock into your presses and what not...but I just didnt feel it. If you're looking for a freestyle board, I would say give this board a couple seasons for the kinks to be worked out. The EST system theoretically sounds "good" but for the time being, there are other board/bindings out there that would work better than the Stria.

07 Tara Dakides
WICKED fun board. The pop/ollie power is absolutely wicked. For such a soft board, I am honestly surprised to say that the chatter in this board does not exist when going at speed. The response edge to edge is mediocre, but this should not be surprising as it is a freestyle board, and not a strict freeride board. 

08 Rome Madison
Sick sick sick bindings for the ladies. They are suuuuper adjustable and once you get them dialed in, the response is perfect. It is not too stiff laterally, which is great if you want to freestyle, but if you do decide to freeride, it's not too soft either. The lateral flex on it is also wickedly amazing. For me, it's hard to describe how it feels, because it's pretty much like sex on your feet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

good reviews, I want to know what my Jussi Okasaren is going to be like when I go to aspen/ a-basin this season. With last years ride RX bindings. Oh, well It sounds ok for the crappy ice I'll be having (It snowed a foot now it's raining, then later it will be below freezing) on the Icy Smooth coast of Connecticut. 

*Yesterday I did a huge backside method onto what I think was pure ice, like in an icecube, then I proceeded to land it, whereafter I barely kept enough of an edge (while switch) to avoid large pole. All in all I think I can't take your reviews and use then because my conditions are so different. Good for the pow pow riders I guess?*

PS is that an earthwing in your avatar?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah...I didn't really demo alot of boards just because everything was in the 56+ sizes and that's already pushing my limits for how long I want to go when I ride groomers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

I hear ya... I'm 130Ib's and 5,8 on a 156 now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Well I just bought the 2008 Custom X 156, and I found that your review wasnt very informative (no offence)
I will post a more in depth review of it later in the month. Also will be reviewed is the 2008 CO2 bindings (there are barely any reviews on them right now)


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Also, isnt the Custom or the Custom X close to the womens Feelgood or Feelgood ES?
They are almost identical in specs, except the Custom is a hair longer, and also a hair wider. I havent widen the Feelgood so I have no clue, just looking at specs.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

MC25 said:


> Well I just bought the 2008 Custom X 156, and I found that your review wasnt very informative (no offence)
> I will post a more in depth review of it later in the month. Also will be reviewed is the 2008 CO2 bindings (there are barely any reviews on them right now)


LOL! No worries, I don't really have any intentions of reviewing the Custom X in-depth anyway. I would have demoed other bindings, unfortunately the Triads were the only bindings small enough to fit my feet.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

MC25 said:


> Also, isnt the Custom or the Custom X close to the womens Feelgood or Feelgood ES?
> They are almost identical in specs, except the Custom is a hair longer, and also a hair wider. I havent widen the Feelgood so I have no clue, just looking at specs.


The rep I talked to said that it's comparable to the Vapor...but that seems like total bullshit to me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> The rep I talked to said that it's comparable to the Vapor...but that seems like total bullshit to me.


Wow. ya, that doesnt sound right because the feelgood es is the same price as the custom x lol.

I just got my new board and bindings yesterday, now time to get riding!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

RE the stria w/ ics. 

that channel thing seemed fishy to me too when i read about it. thanks for confirming my suspicions about the deadspots


----------

